# programs open by themselves



## Pammi1958 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a Lenovo touch desktop with Windows 8 updated to 10. I downloaded Yi home camera pc app for my Yi security camera to watch my daughter at night. It is on an encripted channel. I leave it on. When I wake up there are multiple windows open. Web pages, even open programs. I woke up to Blaster Ball playing music one night. I had AVG free. I uninstalled that and tried other anti virus programs. Still was happening. I ran maleware bites. It only found Ostotosoft challenger program as a PuP. I don't know if that is a nessesary item. Anyone with any idea?


----------



## drfootware (Mar 2, 2019)

Sounds like you got hacked. Not a professional opinion, of course.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you have pets ?


----------



## Pammi1958 (Jan 12, 2003)

dlipman said:


> Do you have pets ?


Sounds silly but I thought it was a stink bug walking on the screen. I watched one and it actually highlighted the icons. Maybe I will turn off the touch screen.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## drfootware (Mar 2, 2019)

Good catch. The bug may have been improbable, but remained to be a possible truth.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Very good reason in NOT getting a touch screen machine!


----------



## Pammi1958 (Jan 12, 2003)

Turned off the touchscreen. Running avg internet security. Woke to find a browser open with a ton of tabs for Lenovo, nvidia error, bejeweled game playing music and a ton of other stuff. I am going to leave the camera app off and leave the pc overnight for giggles to see what happens. Ghosts or yi pc app is punching a hole for garbage to get through.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Pammi1958,

I've edited your post for language. Please be more careful when posting in the future as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Pammi1958 (Jan 12, 2003)

Apologies. I didn't think that was foul language.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Seriously? I find that a little hard to believe unless English is not your native language, of course.


----------



## Pammi1958 (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you still getting myterious program activity ?


----------



## smith962874 (Mar 12, 2019)

The same incident happened to me. First I thought that finally, I'm experiencing abnormal activities but that was a fly running on my laptop screen.


----------

